# apple snail keeps falling down



## homegrown terror

we got an ivory apple snail for our community tank, and she keeps losing her grip on the glass of the tank, then falling to the bottom. is this normal, or is it a sign of problems?


----------



## Olympia

That's called parasnailing. :lol: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Is this bad?? I'm getting an apple snail too, and I don't want to get worried about this.


----------



## Olympia

It's the only thing snails can do for fun. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta

That does sound like fun if I climbed up a 10ft. wall and then jumped off. xD


----------



## Tikibirds

I have seen both my trapdoor snails and my nerite do it too. Sometimes they float too...


----------



## Maddybelle

Yep, perfectly normal! I think its really cool to watch. Especially when my baseball-sized _Pomacea insularum_, Frank, does it. =)
Floating is usually nothing to worry about, either. If it goes on for a few days, its body is hanging out of its shell, or it is otherwise behaving oddly, then you might have a problem.
PS - Olympia, its nice to see someone else on here who knows snail terminology, LOL! ;P


----------



## Olympia

:shock: Baseball size?! I have to see that one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad

Olympia said:


> That's called parasnailing. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
:rofl:


----------



## emeraldmaster

my two apple snails do it at least 20 times a day, it is there favorate hobby.


----------



## Silverfang

If you have a boy it will have a different favorite hobby >.>


----------



## Maddybelle

^^Olympia : Yep, baseball size, and still growing. Google "_Pomacea insularum_". I'll make a thread with Frank pics one of these days, LOL. She (yes, she) has about 12 babies. Unfortunately, they're illegal to ship across state lines. Invasive species and whatnot. 








(not my snail, but this is about how big they get)



Silverfang said:


> If you have a boy it will have a different favorite hobby >.>


Oh Lord, are you ever right! One of mine once tried mating with a rock. :shock: I guess he thought "she" was just playing hard to get


----------



## emeraldmaster

thats disgusting! but it also funny!


----------



## Silverfang

My boy was a minute man. But boy did they give me clutches. Actually hatched one, I keep finding more and more babies at feeding time.


----------



## Maddybelle

Haha, at one time I had over 300 babies, so yeah, I know all about clutches. I'm getting out of the snail biz for now and spending all my time (and money!!) on my bettas. The only snails I'm keeping are Frank and 2 of the babies from my first clutch. They mated earlier today, so maybe I'll be a snaily great-grandma soon!


----------

